

How Docker Fits Into The Current DevOps Landscape - mindgap
http://blog.leanstack.io/how-docker-fits-into-the-current-devops-landscape

======
whatthemick
I just tried out the combination of Ansible, Docker and Etcd - Really simple
and awesome.

